

Hacking... - a3voices
http://i.imgur.com/EagsO.gif

======
sauravt
Which application is this guy using to have so many terminals on the screen ?

~~~
BilalBudhani
you can do something similar using Tmux.

~~~
informatimago
or ratpoison or stumpwm or screen.

------
obayesshelton
haha the thing in the top left hand corner if a gif, just some n00b

